

WordPress 3.9, "Smith" - krogsgard
http://www.poststat.us/wordpress-3-9/

======
Legion
I don't have words for how obnoxious the little flying "Quote" box that
appears when highlighting text is.

~~~
krogsgard
Thanks for the feedback. I've considered disabling it for a while, though some
folks have really enjoyed it.

~~~
radicaledward
I'm not sure why the parent doesn't like it, but I can explain why I don't
like it. I think there's a certain group of users who have developed the habit
of highlighting while reading to keep their place in scrolling media. At
least, that's why I highlight text a lot. For me, the quote box is annoying,
but I can see how it might be useful for people who don't highlight text while
reading.

------
100k
If you are unfortunate enough to work on a WordPress plugin, one of the nice
features of this release is the ability to symlink plugins.

[http://make.wordpress.org/core/2014/04/14/symlinked-
plugins-...](http://make.wordpress.org/core/2014/04/14/symlinked-plugins-in-
wordpress-3-9/)

This will make iterating on changes to a plugin much easier.

~~~
lingben
sorry but can someone ELI5? what does symlinking plugins mean actually?

thanks

~~~
tnorthcutt
From the link:

 _One of the great advantages to this is that plugin developers can keep their
plugin separate from their WordPress installation. This is a boon for
developers with multiple installs who want to test compatibility; keep in mind
that you can symlink the entire plugins directory if you 're testing
multiple!_

Basically, if you're a plugin dev, you no longer have to update your files
across multiple local installs; you can simply keep your plugin files in one
place, and symlink that plugin to any local install you're testing on.

~~~
jwarren
Another alternative to this is to develop in a local multisite install. Not
suitable for every scenario, but good enough for 90% of sites in my
experience.

------
zavulon
I LOVE the fact that you can now drag & drop images from your desktop directly
the post, skipping the annoying "Add Media" step.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Yes, but do you still get the same options you have on add media (title, alt,
caption etc)?

I haven't had a chance to try it yet.

~~~
levineuland
It gives you all of the same options, as well as the ability to select a
different images before inserting.

------
dpcx
And yet, there still isn't a version that works with Postgres.

------
DotSauce
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.p...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.poststat.us%2Fwordpress-3-9%2F&oq=cache%3Awww.poststat.us%2Fwordpress-3-9%2F&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.991j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
snarkyturtle
Official Wordpress blog:
[http://wordpress.org/news/2014/04/smith/](http://wordpress.org/news/2014/04/smith/)

------
BorisMelnik
Really glad they got rid of paste from Word (even though just a tinyMCE
update) I would see people do this and it would look just fine, but it would
add each paragraph as its own div sometimes and all other crazy formatting
that would mess up the responsiveness of the site.

Love seeing a lot of these other features as well, really excited for 4.0 :)

------
diminish
Could anyone point me some stats on wordpress version usage? For developing
themes and a plugin, should I simply target and test on the latest version?

~~~
tnorthcutt
Here's the stats page on wordpress.org:
[http://wordpress.org/about/stats/](http://wordpress.org/about/stats/)

In short, depending on the purpose & features of your plugin, you may want to
consider testing on older versions as well. With themes, it shouldn't be too
big of an issue to ensure compatibility for a couple of versions back, at
least.

Edit: Probably not entirely accurate, see this tweet by a core dev:
[https://twitter.com/nacin/status/456516848763146240](https://twitter.com/nacin/status/456516848763146240)

------
chillingeffect
403- forbidden. Is there some unlawful (carnal) knowledge in this release?! :)

------
JacksonGariety
Was literally listening to "Walk on the Wild Side" when I clicked this.

What are the odds?

~~~
JacksonGariety
Why the downvotes? Anyone have a clue?

~~~
radicaledward
In general, I believe comments such as this are downvoted on HN because they
are interpreted as adding little or no value to the conversation while
attempting to shift focus away from the topic at hand. I'm not saying that was
your intention, but it might be perceived that way by people with the power to
downvote (a power I don't have or care about much). This kind of policing is
generally done here with the intention of keeping the site from turning into
just another subreddit.

~~~
ZenoArrow
I'm not disagreeing with you, but there's very little consistency in this
behaviour. The large amount of bikeshedding over trivial matters (a project
name, a license version, etc...) shows people share their opinion regardless
of whether it adds depth or is strictly relevant to the conversation.

